# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger door koperspiraal en nu weer?

## nicolejansen84

Hallo Allemaal,

Vraagje he
Ik heb vorig jaar een koperspiraal gehad en 5 maanden later bingo zwanger
In januari ben ik bevallen omdat de zwangerschap niet goed is gegaan.
Nu heb ik weer een koperspiraal en sinds kort heb ik een menstruatiegevoel in mijn onderbuik maar werdt er gezegd dat kan omdat je baarmoeder aan het spiraal moet wennnen ok snap ik maar had dat de vorige keer niet
daarbij kwam dit keer dat ik een minimale bloedverlies had en dat zou ook komen door het spiraal het was zeg maar wat slijm en wat bloed erin.
ik besloot maar een test te doen die we nog hadden liggen ( en hij was nog goed) en nu zagen wij een vaaaaaaaaaag streepje en het was erg licht je moest super goed kijken en toen ik mijn urine wilde weggooien zag ik witte vlokkken erin zitten en dat herkende ik nog van de zwangerschap van mijn zoontje wat denken jullie?
 :Smile:  :Confused:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

